# Florida weather



## T3MPO (Nov 26, 2009)

I live in Florida and am wondering since I have compact lights (4 of them) will I have something to worry about in the summer when it is extreamly hot? What is the best temp to keep the home in at that time?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

PC lamps dont give the heat like a metal halide would. Do you have an enclosed canopy? Do you use fans? What temp is your tank reaching now?


----------

